# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  hgh for mass/muscle gains?

## lift2win

seems like most people here use it to trim fat, anyone use it to put on muscle? im considering taking it for muscle building benefits so let me know if u have any experience with it.

thanks

----------


## johnq

you can take hgh for mass, but you need to take 6ius plus ed 5 on 2 off, for a mininuim of 6months it will cost you alot of coin.
for best results take steroids with hgh.

----------


## Slide

Yes HGH is anabolic . i am using it in PCT to help cut down on the losses of my gains.

----------


## Someguy123

to see all the real muscle gains, you would have to wait a year or so after your GH cycle. thats how it worked for me anyway. about a year afterwards, i gained 10lbs on my natural off cycle weight. my guess, is this would be due to hyperplasia. after gaining those new muscle cells, you need the time to grow them.

----------


## higherdesire

I have been on 5iu's ED for about five months of Jins. I have seen about 6-7 lbs of muscle increase and fairly decent fat decrease despite the lack of discipline during that time. I have been drinking too much and not sticking to my diet. When I think about the waste of opportunity it sickens me! I have been going through a break up for the last several months and the stress has had an effect on my discipline. I am back to about even now and really look for some more dramatic results

----------


## ScotchGuard

I've gained muscles with HGH @ 6iu/ed for several months. If your objective is to gain muscle AAS is much cheaper and yields faster results. I went on a sustanon cycle and I gained 20 lbs in 4 weeks. My bench press increased 80lbs in 8 weeks. HGH is good for building muscles but AAS is far superior.

----------


## Someguy123

> I've gained muscles with HGH @ 6iu/ed for several months. If your objective is to gain muscle AAS is much cheaper and yields faster results. I went on a sustanon cycle and I gained 20 lbs in 4 weeks. My bench press increased 80lbs in 8 weeks. HGH is good for building muscles but AAS is far superior.


depends on your definition of superior. you will gain more with AAS on cycle. but unless your diet stays perfect, and you never have anything that causes you to have a layoff from the gym. you wont permanently retain those gains. 

but with HGH, the muscle mass you gain, will stay with you almost no matter what you do.

----------


## higherdesire

There is substantial differnce between the way hgh adds muscle and the way aas makes the ones you have bigger. Good post Someguy

----------


## SpiderRico

If ur looking to gain mass off hgh it can be done but a lot of factors will come into play ... I suggest no less then 8 to 10ius post w/o on big muscle days like legs back chest. Also to make it more effective also slin should be added to doesages over 5ius. HGH is not anabolic unless added with slin and some type of test...

----------


## higherdesire

No disrespect spider but that is not good advice. Hgh should not be taken PWO or only on big muscle days. It does build new muscle, not just increase the size of the cells that are already in existence.

----------


## ScotchGuard

I agree that it is more difficult to retain AAS gains but 50% retention isn't uncommon. I gained 23lbs in my AAS cycle. When I took a hydrostatic measurement I was at a lower body fat then when I started. That means that about 20lbs were muscle tissue. I was also on HGH 5iu/ed during the cycle. The thing I noticed during the cycle was that I was lean even when I wasn't eating perfectly.I ate OK but by no means lean. I ate cake and donuts 1 time a week. Ate regular dinner with the family just watched my portions. Even at that, I gained muscle and lost fat. I believe it was the combo of AAS and HGH that made the difference. I'm off the AAS now but I haven't lost hardly any weight. I'm continuing on 5iu/ed and am still strong and lean. I know I'm going to lose some of my gains but I don't think I'm going to lose 50%.

----------


## SpiderRico

> No disrespect spider but that is not good advice. Hgh should not be taken PWO or only on big muscle days. It does build new muscle, not just increase the size of the cells that are already in existence.


No disrespect taken its just this is the advice given by every vet mod or pro bodybuilder ive talked to and any knowledgable person from more advanced forums

----------


## higherdesire

Here is a link for the OP

http://www.gensci.com.cn/gensci/center-guide0005.html

----------


## SpiderRico

If u read the end of the artcle is states that if taking inslin (which is used when bulking through hgh) take the hgh post workout

----------


## pharmascience1

Pharmascience Health Gainer for Weight gain
Mens need many calorie requirements that many men have proves to be incredibly trying Pharmascience health gainer a weight gainer makes this far easier. If you consider the fact that there are weight gainers available that pack in over a thousand calories per shake .
For more visit
.................................................. ............
PHARMASCIENCE – THE INDIAN AYURVEDA

----------


## ScotchGuard02

> seems like most people here use it to trim fat, anyone use it to put on muscle? im considering taking it for muscle building benefits so let me know if u have any experience with it.
> 
> thanks


I've been on HGH for going in 8 years. What I've noticed is that while HGH doesn't necessarily stack on muscles, like Test, it helps me keep more gains after PCT.

----------

